# All That Twist > Automobiles Hub >  2009 BMW 7 Series

## Endurer

BMW releases the all new 2009 7 Series. Here is the video:


[youtubevid]qD5AEnhEbIw[/youtubevid]

----------


## ikhlaq786

I have driven the Older version of this and you can pick up a 750iL for £12,000with only 60,000 miles on the clock. I prefer the Audi 8s though.

----------


## Dani00

hmmm...looks good,i hope it drives fine too :Wink:

----------

